# Masterbuilt 40" Control Board Replacement



## cj375 (Aug 22, 2014)

I am new to me owner of a non-working Masterbuilt smoker (Model # 20070408). I love this forum and cannot wait to get it up and running so I can start smoking.

The Story:The neutral wire connection on the control board (the board underneath) was bad. In the process of diagnosing this I shorted out the rest of the board (I think). I called Masterbuilt but no replacement parts available. I looking for ideas and options to get it up and running. I have been given an ultimatum to get it working or gone as cheaply and quickly as possible because it has just been sitting around all summer.

Other details: I bought it because it was only $20 at a garage sale and looked barely used. When I got it home it would not heat up. With the help of this forum I new the heating elements were usually the issue so I took it apart and got good resistance across the heating element but could not get a voltage reading across it. I traced it down to the line going from the element to the board underneath, but as I was checking the voltage the hot line going to the element hit the case and arced. Now I get no voltage anywhere in the system.

Any help would be great. With instructions I am pretty good at most repairs but my electronics knowledge is limited.


----------



## tropics (Aug 22, 2014)

Check out the Masterbuilt Electric Smoker (MES) Owners - Groups

I seen some mods were they replaced most of the OEM parts.

Good Luck

Richie


----------

